# Marty's Run Pics.



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is my first picture about Marty Cozad's run this weekend.










Hopefully, there will be many more to come after this weekend.

Jim C.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good idea Jim, you've been pretty quiet lately! See you Friday.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope you all have a great time. My nephew should be there sometime this weekend. Show him a good time. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,
Will do our best to show him a good time. Be sure and tell him to introduce himself. I will be the guy either running the DRGW heavyweights, or the "Ultimate Doodlebug".... M-190.










JimC.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW Jim, you make that?


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Great job on the doodlebug! I used to ride on a UP doodlebug when I was a child.


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Jim - Did you get your RC issue fixed?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jim I will mention it to him.. Great job on the doolebug. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, I worry about you some times..


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

We had a great time at Marty's. It was good to see familiar faces again. 

The crew of the HedgeApple~RioGram RR would like to take you on a fast leasurely passenger ride through NTCGRR territory.

"All Aboard.:










Jim Carter's [me] DRGW F3AB w/ hospital cars and heavyweights run by Marty's elevators. The F3s are controlled by one 9A RCS throttle-directed by the new Beltrol RC system.
Over 260ft of range was tested with full control of motor and sounds. Two U.S.Army Medical Cars were attached to the consist. My father served on Medical cars running from San Francisco to NYC during WWII.










As the F3s pull past the elevators, they cross the Bang's Canyon bridge into Minersville, and head on full speed towards the MLS Gorge and bridge.











JJ is changing [re-fueling] batteries at Minersville. Minersville is the great hidden secret of the NTCGRR.










The Rio Grande looks GRAND crossing the MLS Bridge.









"The Ultimate Doodlebug" ATSF M-190 pulls out of Table Creek Station with a hearty "All Aboard!!!" This leg of the journey takes us up the Highline. 










M-190, "The Old Pellican" starts up the grade after switching onto the highline road.








r

Steady she climbs, not missing a cylinder on the uphill grade.










Finally, M-190 makes it across the Highline trestle. M-190 was unique among Doodlebugs, being articulated, 900HP, 50,050lbs tractive effort, and rated for 80MPH.










Crossing the deep gulch provides a great view for Jim as he guides the M-190 .











Rodney's Daughter pulls relief Engineer duty with the M-190 on the Highline.










M-190 passes JJ's Warbonnets at the Minersville sidings.









M-190 crosses the MLS bridge, as viewed by a tourist Zephlin.

















o

Finally, the M-190 pulls into Table Creek Station well after dark. It is starting to rain Friday night so she will go to the roundhouse soon.
Marty's new lights in the buildings really add to the night-running experience.










The real diehards are the Live Steam guys. It was still raining at 10PM.










There were some beautiful plumes while running at night. Mitch had to show her off for JJ and I.










The HedgeApple~RioGram RR hopes you enjoyed our two passenger excursions. Later, a night ride will be posted.[/b]

Jim Carter


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos....again....keep em coming. I still waiting for all the videos I know were "filmed".


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
Thanks for the kind words.

All,
There is a lot of excitement generated at Marty's. Although many are running at the same time, its not a problem. In some ways, it is very prototypical for one train to have to wait for another to clear a sidding or junction, or to have to slow down when following another train. I know firsthand about passenger trains slowing for freights while on Amtrak. Everyone cooperates. Seldom ever is there a "track hog." In a way, the traffic and available routes, and the interaction with other operators, increases the fun. After all, the single greatest benefit of Marty's is the interaction with other GR and LS owner/operators from all over the country.










Night running pictures from the HA~RG crew will be posted later tonight [ 8PM-CDT, 9/29/09 ]

Jim Carter


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics and narating Jim 

Thanks 

Randy


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jim for the great pics and especially of the doolebug. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well put Jim.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There was so much interaction. The experienced guys helping the new guys. I managed to stay off the benches this year. As soon as I found out my SD-45's were not going to run together I gave up. Lucky for me I brought my F units. The ran perfectly. I did have some derailment problems with the B unit but it was always in the exact same place. 
This was the best year so far. 

There were three guys who had them sons with them, It was great.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I'll second JJ's comments! This year was the best for me so far! My son, Eric, was running the Annie mixed consist with me following with the K-27 and passenger train. We ran all over the place! Eric turned to me and said, "So, Dad, do I get this train too?" (as if two bumblebee engines weren't enough!) The trains performed flawlessly and the weather was perfect (well, at least it was from Sat. morning on....) There is something really special about this weekend at Marty's! The comaraderie, the setting, the people.....it all adds up to one of the highlights of the year for me!
Getting back to the original topic, those are great pics and a wonderful narrative Jim! Your Rio Grande train was _superb _running Sat. night! I've already told you but I'll post it here as well, your M190 is a teriffic scratchbuild! The pics really let it strut it's stuff! It was a great weekend!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are pictures from our night trips around the NTCGRR. The HedgeApple~RioGram RR Crew had a blast running in the dark, even if it did start raining Friday night. Marty's new lights on buildings really enhance the experience. I believe he also had some new [since last year] floodlights as well.

M-190 pulls into the Table Creek Station to pick up passengers. 










Going over the MLS bridge is always a thrill..... day or night.










Almost home. 










DRGW F3 heavyweights leave Table Creek Station, heading to Golding Terminal.










NTCGRR Elevators.










Bang's Canyon Bridge, on the way to MLS Gorge.










Entering the MLS bridge.










Sleep well, MLSers.

JimC.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking pictures Jim, I should have gone out but was having to much fun in the lobby of the Best Western.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice pictures Jim, you need to get some people in them cars, can see inside of them great at night.....


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh man! Those pictures really look good but you guys should'a seen it _in motion!_ Jim outdid himself this year! There were five passenger trains running Saturday night as well as three(?) freight trains. All were looking great and everybody was having a blast!


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

We've got some more pictures posted on the other site. Check them out if you wish. 

http://largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?pid=106371#p106371


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

To All,

Night video of the HedgeApple~RioGram RR kitbashed M-190 and DRGW F3AB Heavyweights/Medical cars running on the NTCGRR of Marty Cozad.u

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4u4tTDlUPs



JimC


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great video JC The Regal


----------

